
Gallium oxide to boost field-effect transistor performance? - rbanffy
http://www.newelectronics.co.uk/electronics-news/gallium-oxide-to-boost-fet-performance/168259/
======
romdev
Neat thing about gallium - it has a room temperature melting point. Learned
this from a book I recommend: [https://www.audible.com/pd/Bios-Memoirs/The-
Disappearing-Spo...](https://www.audible.com/pd/Bios-Memoirs/The-Disappearing-
Spoon-Audiobook/B003ZZK5IY)

